# Unlicensed restaurant



## Frank williams spain (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi not sure if anyone will be able to help me.
Me and my wife went to a restaurant which had been recommended to us. When we got there, we found that it was a townhouse with tables set up in the hallway and the courtyard garden. We also noticed that all the food (which was not that great for a cost of €27) was being cocked in an ordinary domestic kitchen. Also, there was only one toilet for everyone to use. So, in our experience this wasn’t a licensed restaurant. 
Would anyone be able know if there is a website or someway of checking if a restaurant has a license or not.
The restaurant is located in the northern Costa Blanca inland from Denia


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Frank williams spain said:


> Hi not sure if anyone will be able to help me.
> Me and my wife went to a restaurant which had been recommended to us. When we got there, we found that it was a townhouse with tables set up in the hallway and the courtyard garden. We also noticed that all the food (which was not that great for a cost of €27) was being cocked in an ordinary domestic kitchen. Also, there was only one toilet for everyone to use. So, in our experience this wasn’t a licensed restaurant.
> Would anyone be able know if there is a website or someway of checking if a restaurant has a license or not.
> The restaurant is located in the northern Costa Blanca inland from Denia


Could it just have been a bar doing a bit of food. Perhaps not to your liking, who recommended it to you. I would think the nearest police station would know what licence it has.


----------



## Frank williams spain (Aug 5, 2020)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Could it just have been a bar doing a bit of food. Perhaps not to your liking, who recommended it to you. I would think the nearest police station would know what licence it has.


Thanks for your reply. Its advertised as a restaurant on facebook and tripadvisor but it's definitely not up to standard. From the outside you would think it's just a house, no sign and you have to knock on the door to be let in.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Frank williams spain said:


> Thanks for your reply. Its advertised as a restaurant on facebook and tripadvisor but it's definitely not up to standard. From the outside you would think it's just a house, no sign and you have to knock on the door to be let in.


Maybe it’s only a 1 star exclusive entry establishment. Why did your friends recommend it?


----------



## Frank williams spain (Aug 5, 2020)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Maybe it’s only a 1 star exclusive entry establishment. Why did your friends recommend it?


I don't know because it's not nice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Could it just have been a bar doing a bit of food. .


I do that, but I only invite my friends . Food is on me but friends bring a bottle. Suppose you could call that a payment. We call it a party.


?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Frank williams spain said:


> Also, there was only one toilet for everyone to use.


Sounds pretty normal to me. As long as you don't all use it at once. 

Did they have hand sanitiser available for customers? That's a legal requirement at the moment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Maybe it’s only a 1 star exclusive entry establishment. Why did your friends recommend it?


Maybe Mr. Williams has VIP friends and they wanted to include him. My parties have a very restricted guest list too.

BTW why are your posts so pointless? Don't any old people in your barrio need help with their shopping?


----------



## Frank williams spain (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for your replies but I just want to know how to find out if his licenced or not.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me. As long as you don't all use it at once.
> 
> Did they have hand sanitiser available for customers? That's a legal requirement at the moment.


Well I have TWO toilets. My rule is one person only at a time. No hanky panky in my select gatherings.

I have hand sanitiser, gel or spray -I said my parties are select affairs. Oh and potpourri . Not forgetting soft de lux papel higenico.

You would be welcome to attend -invitation only - as would certain others. But there are personas non gratas.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Frank williams spain said:


> Thanks for your replies but I just want to know how to find out if his licenced or not.


Sorry. Ignore us, we're just being silly. It's Saturday.


Serious reply: I guess whoever is responsible for licensing at your local Town Hall. Not the police. They're enforcers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frank williams spain said:


> Thanks for your replies but I just want to know how to find out if his licenced or not.


Check with the local ayuntamiento.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Frank williams spain said:


> Thanks for your replies but I just want to know how to find out if his licenced or not.


Hello Mr Williams

Are you wanting to cause damage or have this Spanish boutique restaurant closed down?

You could make a complaint to the restaurant through their official complaints book ('Libro de reclamaciones') about your dislike of the toilet, kitchen, outside seating, closed entry door and your charge of €27 for 2 people. A copy of this complaint form will be passed to the authorities for official investigation.

You could also contact facetube and tripadvisor and let them know in your opinion the Spanish establishment is a shebeen.

Most people who do not enjoy their experience somewhere just put it behind them and don’t go back. Did you pay by credit card, you could contact your card provider and ask for all your €27 charge back because the Spanish boutique restaurant was not to you liking.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Miss Jones11 said:


> Hello Mr Williams
> 
> Are you wanting to cause damage or have this Spanish boutique restaurant closed down?
> 
> ...


And all that effort for €27

Im surprised you didn’t suggest organising a group to picket the place. Maybe you’re finished doing the old folks’ shopping and dont know what to do with yourself other than post silly suggestions

Enough of this silliness, I ‘m off to get ready to meet friends at the restaurant I’ve dined at every Saturday for nearly two years, apart from lockdown. I don’t recommend it, sobre los gustos no hay disputos.

Im sure Mr. Williams has found a restaurant to his liking. There must be many places where he lives where he will enjoy a good lunch or dinner.
That’s me done with this thread. Enough daft stuff posted and not just by me.


----------



## conildlf (Jun 13, 2020)

Frank williams spain said:


> Hi not sure if anyone will be able to help me.
> Me and my wife went to a restaurant which had been recommended to us. When we got there, we found that it was a townhouse with tables set up in the hallway and the courtyard garden. We also noticed that all the food (which was not that great for a cost of €27) was being cocked in an ordinary domestic kitchen. Also, there was only one toilet for everyone to use. So, in our experience this wasn’t a licensed restaurant.
> Would anyone be able know if there is a website or someway of checking if a restaurant has a license or not.
> The restaurant is located in the northern Costa Blanca inland from Denia


Maybe it was some kind of "hipster" concept to make it appear that you were eating in an unlicensed home kitchen, but really has a license. 

Hipsters are doing all kinds of crazy concepts these days.


----------



## TanGem (May 7, 2020)

What a very Krankie Thread


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sounds like most of the bars and eateries in my lovely friendly village. Used of course by all police and town hall workers.
part of the charm and inventiveness of folk who need the money and very social.
I think you should put it behind you. But curious to know why it was recommended to you.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Frank williams spain said:


> Thanks for your reply. Its advertised as a restaurant on facebook and tripadvisor but it's definitely not up to standard. From the outside you would think it's just a house, no sign and you have to knock on the door to be let in.


Perhaps the restaurant entry door being closed was due to a CORVID 19 control policy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We really are going around in circles now - the OP has bee told the procedure for finding out what he wants to know, so 

:closed_2:


----------

